# Nobody wants depression-era  collectibles



## debodun (Aug 4, 2018)

This was posted on my FB timeline today:

https://www.nextavenue.org/nobody-wants-parents-stuff/


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2018)

debodun said:


> This was posted on my FB timeline today:
> 
> https://www.nextavenue.org/nobody-wants-parents-stuff/



This is interesting. Maybe a future generation might feel differently, but doubtful. 

I do have 2 small glass serving  pieces and a couple of brandy glasses. Also a vase. I bring them out when I have company, which becomes more rare as times goes on. I would have no need for more. I can't deny the things are lovely, but my son and grands could NOT care less. So, they'll dump my 6 little pieces which is no strain or burden on them.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2018)

Lifestyles have changed. People eat so much fast food now. When you eat out of McDonald's bags and pizza boxes you don't need cookware, cookbooks or sets of serving dishes. Also, a more mobile society doesn't want to be encumbered with a a lot of knickknacks and heavy furniture to have to pack and move. The house next to mine is a 4-unit rental. People come, stay a few months and are gone. Big turnover there and probably a reflection of what's happening all over. They have a friend come with a big pick-up truck, throw their meager things in it and off they go. So may people seem short on cash and when the economy suffers, antiques and collectibles do along with it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2018)

You got it Deb. I feel bad that although we're kind of a "foodie' nation, so many of the younger parents don't or don't have time to cook or appreciate dinnerware. 

Things change.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2018)

“Pile it high, watch it fly” - Jack Cohen

Things have definitely changed but a market still exists if the price is low enough.

A couple weeks ago at our local flea market, I bought 6 1920's tea trios that were made by the Onondaga Pottery and a child's soup plate like the one below made by Villeroy & Boch for a grand total of $3.00!








All we can do is take our lumps on past purchases and move along into today's world.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2018)

It's very pretty, Bea.


----------



## john19485 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just looking around my room, I have every  letter from every president that has written me, in frames, the prince's letter ,plus a letter of Indenture 1809, my grand mothers bonnet, baseball cards form when my cousin played baseball in the 1950's, george  Thorogood and the  Destroyers sent me a christmas card with signed picks for Christmas, my picture cloth prints,letters of appreciation from the president, and DAV, VFW, U.S Treasury, High school Diploma, College Degree,1877 1876 Almanac,Confederate money , newspaper from 1877, Autografts from Joe Frazer, Sam Senad, Bo Jackson, Rosey Grier, Family photo's . north german lloyd steamship 1908, ss manhattan 1934, Guess list and other items, these[VIDEOare just a few I have on my wall   https://www.facebook.com/john.mizel...687058101/?type=2&video_source=user_video_tab


----------



## jujube (Aug 4, 2018)

And then you have people who have stuff for sale but price it so high that it won't sell.

For instance, about two years ago I noticed a seller on Ebay that has two soup bowls for a set of dishes I have.  The set of dishes I have were only produced for a few years, so they're fairly hard to find pieces for.  I would love to have those soup bowls but he's asking a ridiculous amount of money for them.  The two bowls have been sitting there on eBay without bids for all that time, EXCEPT mine, which was a very reasonable bid but not what he was asking.  Periodically, I contact him and ask him if he'll accept less.  NO! and he won't make a counter offer.  It's his full price or nothing, so that's exactly what he's getting...nothing.  Apparently I'm the only person in America interested in the soup bowls and I'm not interested enough to pay what he's asking.

Now, wouldn't you think that after all that time, he'd be amenable to making a deal?  I'm not lowballing him.....I'm just offering less money than he's asking. Heck, every retailer in the country takes things they can't sell and puts them on sale so that they CAN sell them.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't blame you Jujube. I don 't think he's serious about selling and just bragging. No- bragging about soupbowls doesn't make sense.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2018)

john19485 said:


> Just looking around my room, I have every  letter from every president that has written me, in frames, the prince's letter ,plus a letter of Indenture 1809, my grand mothers bonnet, baseball cards form when my cousin played baseball in the 1950's, george  Thorogood and the  Destroyers sent me a christmas card with signed picks for Christmas, my picture cloth prints,letters of appreciation from the president, and DAV, VFW, U.S Treasury, High school Diploma, College Degree,1877 1876 Almanac,Confederate money , newspaper from 1877, Autografts from Joe Frazer, Sam Senad, Bo Jackson, Rosey Grier, Family photo's . north german lloyd steamship 1908, ss manhattan 1934, Guess list and other items, these[VIDEOare just a few I have on my wall   https://www.facebook.com/john.mizel...687058101/?type=2&video_source=user_video_tab



Very nice, John.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> This is interesting. Maybe a future generation might feel differently, but doubtful.





Doubtful is right...   Both North America and Europe are in demographic
decline and their native populations are being intentionally replaced. 

Not only do most of our own young people not care about their forefathers,
they are brainwashed by the media not to care [and even to hate them.] 

But most of the future generation will not care about the culture of  America's
forefathers because they will either be immigrants or offspring of immigrants
with totally different cultures of their own.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 4, 2018)

Our son has already indicated some things he wants when we are gone.  One suggestion is to put stickers on the bottom of items with the name of the person who desires it.  The rest gets disposed of by sale, donation or sold with the condo.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 4, 2018)

.

Other types of "family heirlooms" are also in danger... like the Bible and the US Constitution.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2018)

I do extensive research on the things I inherited. In doing so, I discovered that a Depression glass creamer and sugar set I have was only made during one year. It was a "transition" pattern between two others. I typed up a little blurb about it and included it with the set when I put it out for sale. You think anyone gives a @&$# abut that??? Nobody seems to care about a provenance; it just "how much" and "would you take any less?". Here is the history I discovered about the set:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

They're pretty.


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2018)

Thank you. However, with collectors, the amber colored glass is not popular, nor is green. Those still collecting DG want pink, cobalt blue and ruby red.


----------

